# 16 ounce cup hydro grow



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2007)

Is this possible, with a bubbler type setup? Using 3 in net pots? When do you add nutes for the 1st time in hydro?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2007)

*Want to use the cup for the whole grow...does this look doable?*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Is this possible, with a bubbler type setup? Using 3 in net pots? When do you add nutes for the 1st time in hydro?


This type of a grow would be an experiment. There are no rules. Give it a go and lets see what happens.

Good luck man!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> *Want to use the cup for the whole grow...does this look doable?*


 
I think if I was going to do a 16oz hydro grow I would use a recirculating pump from a remote rez to the cup and back to the rez.

Looks interesting, a 16 oz hydro grow competition would be fun.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey that looks like fun.  It looks like it is going to be a lot of maintenance...  Can I use a clone?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh that would be cheating if there was a larger res... That would be like defeating the purpose of the whole project then.  The roots would have a limited space, but the water supply would be just like every other hydro grow.  Using this cup, the water will have to be checked a few times a day... as well as topped of, but I am all in... soon... with a clone


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey...use what you want. This isn't a competition but an experiment but all and any are free to join me. DL, use a clone and you can test the results of that, i'm using seed. Btw, should I add nutes from the beginning?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, i've started her...i'll post pics later!


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey! I have a similar hydro setup growing in a plastic soda bottle! My lil one is 8 days old...BUT...i was changing the water and the damn cube fell and snapped it yesterday  I jus popped it back in..it seems to be ok now but it's slumped a lil ...I had one 2" root coming out the cube too!! I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine is now 3 days old and looking good...i'll post pics tomorrow. Can't believe this lil cup is working...lol.


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 27, 2007)

Here it is.I just wrapped a 20oz plastic soda bottle with some white paper to reflect the light away.I cut the top off and just flipped it around, stuck the 1" Oasis cube inside and bam..No nutes yet, I add PH down 2x per day.The tube @ the bottom is where the airstone bubbles.DWC Style!


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking like fun man!  I will hop on this weekend when my clones are set to rock...  I still am going to give it a try in the 16 oz cup... but with a 1" net pot so i can get a little more H20 in there...


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 28, 2007)

Damn, I think I am going to jump in on the 16 oz grow... I have 8 lowryders... I think one of them should give it a go in a cup.

Oh and I mean as my first hydro setup...  hehe I am a soil noob.  and a noob noob.  

Good luck on your grows!


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 28, 2007)

i mean.. its cool.. but thats gonna be alota work isnt it... when the plant gets big your gonna hafta add water like 8 times a day or something i would think... and the roots are prolly gonna take up most of the cup after like a month.. pretty good way to see exactly how much water a plant uses i guess.. and pretty cool lookn


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, I dropped the 16 ounce thing...too many projects at once. Not to mention, 1st time hydro and I don't want to kill my LA ConfidentialxMystery Haze...lol. What I experienced is...I couldn't keep the ph under control and the plant was suffering(probably from the fluctuation). I'll just consider this failed attempt a lesson learned. I'm going to restart this (probably with bagseed) shortly and keep at it until I get the hang of it. Hope you others have MUCH better luck than I did. For anyone thinking hydro is easier than soil...it is not!!! Good luck with everyone elses grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

*Damn BBP that's a bummer. My bro is a member on another site where they are doing shot glass grows in soil. One dude has his in a shot glass but it's hydro. I saw it yesterday when my bro was online. weirdest damn thing i have seen to date as far as growing MJ goes. Hope you have better luck with the bagseed.*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn BBP that's a bummer. My bro is a member on another site where they are doing shot glass grows in soil. One dude has his in a shot glass but it's hydro. I saw it yesterday when my bro was online. weirdest damn thing i have seen to date as far as growing MJ goes. Hope you have better luck with the bagseed.*


Thanks TBG...me too. I think i'm going to stick with what I know for a while though...soil! I'm still doing the 16 oz soil grow and my hydro experimented plant is still alive so all is well.


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well..my lil one is dead.Had to do it  _A raid on my room by a sibling was beginning to seem like more of a reality.._


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 30, 2007)

hmm this is a interesting thread. i think ill stick around : )


----------

